# Teddy Bear House. January 2014



## NakedEye (Jan 5, 2014)

Visited with Antonymes - After an epic day of fails including being dragged out of an earlier location by 3 er...chaps... who were non to happy of our presence and somewhat beaten by the rain and fails we headed late in the afternoon to our final destination and what a find it turned out to be. After faffing around getting externals, chatting to the animals and sticking our cameras through broken windows an an entry was made and even now i'm not too sure how it was physically possible to do but when you can see through windows at what's inside you'll find a way!
Quite dark inside as the light was fading fast [roll on summer] so tricky conditions to shoot, Antonymes will no doubt put his bedroom shots on, I was too fascinated by the parrot to shoot upstairs before a rather dramatic ending to the shoot whereby we had to make a very fast exit.
One of my favourites so far, here goes....

No history for this place at all sorry.

[Full set on web site in due course]

































































































Hope you enjoyed a peak into Teddy Bear House


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 5, 2014)

Bugger me dude! I knew you said this was nice but this is more than that! 

Awesome shots and outstanding location mate!


----------



## skankypants (Jan 5, 2014)

Cracking report there...thanks for posting.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow that's a bit special!
Your pics are fab, the donkey one is amusing!
what a great end to your day...


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 5, 2014)

gobsmacked!! what a find (And again great job of keeping it safe  ) great report & photos


----------



## antonymes (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, what a fun day this was. Still can't believe we got in!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace parrot! amazing report of a time capsule!so much to see.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very, very impressive, definitely one of the best I've seen on the forum. Even better than the baker's cottage ? Thank you very much indeed for this.


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 5, 2014)

What a peach this is! My Oxo's are in one of those top tins (bought it in 1990) Superb, thanx


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks guys for the kind words

Urbex - she was very nice indeed...so much personal stuff but we didn't have that long inside max 2 hours...always great to find a hidden gem once in a while though!

Tumble 1 - I'm not sure which was the best - think they both had their own charm. maybe Baker's Cottage just wins, or maybe this one.....or both!

Mr Addams - the oxo tins kept me occupied for ages! Love a retro tin....really I should have been upstairs getting pics up there but atleast Antonymes made it up there!


----------



## wombles (Jan 5, 2014)

Simply unbelievable! Brilliant find and well done with the shots!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2014)

Stunned these are still coming up! 
Fantastic stuff, ace photos too! Cheers for sharing such fab pics!


----------



## Pilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonderful. Just wonderful. Thank you so much.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome find, really enjoyed the shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## antonymes (Jan 5, 2014)

*The Teddybear House - January 2014*

After cancelling another trip due to work commitments, I met up with NakedEye for an afternoon jaunt. After an epic fail at a well known 
location and a forced eviction at another little place I've yet to report on we went to check out a couple of new leads I'd not yet explored.
After being tantalised by treasure through a couple of tiny broken windows, we finally found our way into what initially looked 
to be an impenetrable fortress. 
So much to see inside, but fading light meant that we had to work fast. As we were leaving there was a slight incident, potentially 
making it somewhat impractical for a return visit.

Propping open the letterbox with my finger. What do we have here?




Is that a Norwegian Blue? Lovely plumage!




Shall we have a look upstairs?




Who's been sleeping in my bed? Doubtless nobody for some time




Not much else upstairs. Let's go down again




Address book with some local numbers




TV and VCR




This is cosy




Family photos




Bank book




Dairy Crest




Teddybear and pumpkin lamp




Take a seat




Taps




Kitchen chair




The microwave




View from the kitchen




Thanks for looking. More posts soon.​


----------



## antonymes (Jan 5, 2014)

James. Are you prepared to bend yourself out of shape for a second visit? I didn't get the table top football!


----------



## alexandradibble (Jan 5, 2014)

Such a beautiful place!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 5, 2014)

You've done her proud young man


----------



## skankypants (Jan 5, 2014)

Top notch!..great pics.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 5, 2014)

antonymes said:


> James. Are you prepared to bend yourself out of shape for a second visit? I didn't get the table top football!



Ian...well....it would be mad...very mad...but crikey yes...just to replicate your photo 11 and get upstairs. I would like another 3 hours inside to be honest...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful and thanks for the exterior shot showing location in the landscape - puts the whole place and the life of the previous occupants into complete context for me.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 6, 2014)

Cracking set of pics, a right little gem is this!
Thanks...


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote .... ''As we were leaving there was a slight incident, potentially 
making it somewhat impractical for a return visit.''

Ooh this sounds interesting ....do divulge! Cracking set of snaps there


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 6, 2014)

awww pretty lil place..great pics too


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 6, 2014)

Cracking place, well captured here thanks.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 6, 2014)

Love it whadda place and real captivating shots  top work


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow like you say that is GooD, looks so wonderful and full of intrigue , amaze balls images


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 6, 2014)

lovely stuff and some seriously good decay right there. 10 out of 10


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## banshee (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote .... ''As we were leaving there was a slight incident, potentially 
making it somewhat impractical for a return visit.''


did you meet the '60 minute makeover' team on the way out and tell them they had no effing chance ! ?


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 6, 2014)

you know it's gonna be good when there's donkeys in the 1st pic

excellent little place that.


----------



## Typochick (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, this is fantastic!


----------



## chazman (Jan 9, 2014)

top find and pics.well done


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 9, 2014)

*Absolutely spot on!!! *


----------

